
Google News Personalization: Scalable Online Collaborative Filtering (2007) [pdf] - gregw134
http://www2007.org/papers/paper570.pdf
======
otakucode
'Personalization' and 'collaborative' are, at least in my mind, quite a bit
different. The first filters based on your preferences, the second filters
based on everyone elses preferences. Even grouping you with 'like-minded'
people would have to yield different results from a system trained on your
personal preferences. True personalization, done right, would also make it
significantly more difficult for advertisers and those hawking spam and using
clickbait tactics to game the system. Why should a million sock puppet
accounts or the masses clicking on 'You won't believe number 7!' get such
content presented to me?

------
visarga
Wait, Google News has personalization? What I knew was that we could add some
custom topics based on keywords.

~~~
muro
You can switch editions, add and remove sections (not interested in world or
sports, interested in a particular sports team) and there is also "suggested
for you". Not sure how it suggests, though it seems to work well.

